

Show HN: Search free-to-use (CC0) images by keyword, color, attribute - davidbarker
http://finda.photo

======
wckronholm
Why does the keyword search drop the final character if it is an 's'? For
example, when I search for 'dress' the message I receive is 'Showing 0 images
tagged dres'

------
davidbarker
Does anyone know why this might've suddenly plummeted from the front page to
page 3? Seems strange.

